# Factory Service manual



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is a factory service manual available for the Gen 2 diesel Cruzes? Helminc.com lists one as being available Oct. 22, but it just says it's for the Cruze, not specifying whether it covers the diesel models. It's $300 so I don't really want to order it and find out it doesn't. I asked GM customer service and they said you could not buy one directly (but they actually pointed me to the Helminc site). Even if it's expensive I would like to have one given my dealership experiences so far. I bought the DPF differential hoses for my car, since one of mine has a pinhole in it, and they look like a super easy job, but I can't help but wonder if there's something complicated to it since the dealer quoted me $400 for the job (I'm assuming maybe relearning, since the sensor is part of the replacement hoses). So no way I'm going to touch it without the factory manual job description. I also figure a manual would come in handy in general for just understanding how the car works, and for whenever my warranty runs out and I'm stuck with everything myself. So I'm wondering what, if any, options there are for someone to buy one privately.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

You can get an alldatadiy.com account and see the procedure.

Check your conversations....

Book time for this procedure looks like it is 1.2 hours.

Jeff


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sadly, this is one area that GM is horrible. That Helm Inc. manual is it, but beware.. when I was considering buying it for my Gen 1s, I stopped when it said there were no wiring diagrams in the printed manual!! That is a major part of these cars! Now GM offers a very expensive online access to these manuals, it's what the dealership and independent shops would likely use. It does have a slightly more affordable short term subscription option. Perhaps try that and download and save as much as you can before it expires? In contrast I have the entire Land Rover Shop manual, all 1527 pages, in .PDF electronic copy, and to buy that it's about $100, and similar for my Dodge truck, that one on CD-ROM. It's sadly clear that GM is trying to make big money on access to their technical data. It's pretty disappointing.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Well I bought the AllData manual and did some exploring: good news is I think it will be really helpful to have and well worth the price ... plus I can potentially add other cars for a discount. The bad news is I can't do the DPF hoses on my own because they do require a reset afterward. The other bad (but interesting) news is I did find the instructions to do a reset after a new DPF install ... the dealer did not do this after they installed my new DPF. I've asked both dealers and GM customer service multiple times to confirm whether that was supposed to be part of the job, because I knew it wasn't done, and never got an answer. When I got the car back with the new, empty DPF the soot level was 82%, same as it was when I left it there with the old fouled DPF. No idea how to approach that considering it's been months and thousands of miles since they put the new DPF in.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a factory service manual available for the Gen 2 diesel Cruzes? Helminc.com lists one as being available Oct. 22, but it just says it's for the Cruze, not specifying whether it covers the diesel models.


I would expect it to cover all models and engine/transmission options. Every FSM I have ever bought does.
Helm.inc is not part of GM or Ford, or any other car company.
I agree that they charge too much for their stuff, but if you can find a used one off eBay the are often cheap enough once your vehicle gets old enough. Plus i it prevents one trip to the dealer, it's worth it.

I've got wiring diagrams for all my cars in the FSM. For my Ford yes there is a separate, more detailed EVTM for wiring which includes connector information and physical locations of electrical stuff.

Also see if the free stuff at Autozone.com and possibly at or your local library works for you.


----------

